# Special Magic Item Features: Minor Properties (5E)



## epithet (Apr 2, 2018)

There are some good ideas here. Some seem a little underpowered, however--especially for an attuned item. For example, I would boost number 14 a bit:

*Resuscitator.* If you fail a death saving throw, you can choose to succeed instead. This property can't be used again until the next dawn.


----------



## Xavian Starsider (Apr 2, 2018)

Brave sounds like a minor curse. Lol. If you want to avoid feelings of shame and guilt, kiss your life preservation good bye!


----------



## barasawa (Apr 2, 2018)

19 Unwavering - So it only adds the bonus when you have disadvantage for the type of roll it helps with.  That is a bit different.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Apr 2, 2018)

epithet said:


> There are some good ideas here. Some seem a little underpowered, however--especially for an attuned item.




Well, remember, these aren't _supposed_ to be impressive. These are the minor "extras" you can roll randomly for, like the "glows blue in the presence of orcs" thing, not anything item-defining.

The power you suggest could certainly work, and I considered something similar. It felt, to me, a little too potent for a random extra, but then, I'm not running your game.


----------



## epithet (Apr 3, 2018)

I see your point, I wasn't really considering them in that context.


----------



## drak273 (Apr 6, 2018)

I love these. I'm going to tack some of them onto magic items I use from the DMG to prevent the clone effect of magic items. You know so if someone wants a +1 ring of protection or a +1 long sword and then the party finds another +1 ring or longsword, these make for great little add on's to make them unique and different item to item.


----------



## Eltab (Apr 6, 2018)

12. *Lodestar* is just begging for some in-world legend writing.  Why does this item show me the direction to that other item / location?

Which might be the point, of course.


----------



## Eltab (Apr 7, 2018)

Looking at #17 (*Speedy*) again, maybe that should last for an hour.  Otherwise you've got the Tabaxi "sprint" bonus stretched out over 12 rounds.  This ought to be something that will show pursuers that there's no point in trying to catch you from behind.


----------



## Ancalagon (Apr 8, 2018)

I too am a very big fan of these minor effects, especially on "ordinary" items like a +1 sword.


----------



## Emily (Apr 9, 2018)

epithet said:


> There are some good ideas here. Some seem a little underpowered, however--especially for an attuned item. For example, I would boost number 14 a bit:
> 
> *Resuscitator.* If you fail a death saving throw, you can choose to succeed instead. This property can't be used again until the next dawn.




Nice addition.


----------

